# Unique Algae Eater



## tylerorr (Apr 2, 2010)

I currently have a 30 gallon freshwater tank, lightly planted. It has semi-aggresive (Tiger Barb, Angel Fish) and community (molly) fish. I was considering Red Cherry Shrimp, but they are not well with semi-aggresive fish. Any suggestion on something that will take care of my algae, but still be something not many tanks have? Thanks


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, tylerorr. Before I make any suggestions may I ask how long your tank has been set up and what do your water parameters currently run? Ph and hardness, specifically.


----------



## tylerorr (Apr 2, 2010)

My tank has been setup for around 4 weeks. I am not sure about the other two, but I had a water sample testing done and my water checked out to be fine.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Knowing the PH, IMHO, is very important. 6.5 versus say, 8.1, is quite a gap and will determine which unusual algae eater you can keep happily. Farowella catfish prefer a ph of 6.5 (and are very picky about water conditions) which is why alot of people keep them with discus. They are very unusual. A bristlenose, on the other hand are fine in 7.5 to 7.8 and are very unusual looking and hardy. It would be very helpful to know your ph.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping.

I would have a concern over tiger barbs in with angels and mollies, especially given the relatively small size of the tank (30g). This is certainly not a recommended mix, even in larger quarters. The angels will also quickly outgrow a 30g. Just a caution, as while you may or may not see issues now, I believe you definitely will before long as the Tigers' instinctive nature begins to develop. In small numbers they can be very nasty with long-fin and slower, sedate fish like angels and mollies too.

Byron.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Byron- thanks for pointing that out! I skipped right over angels and barbs and stopped on the words "unusual algae eater". Yep, angels and tigers are never a good mix. 
How many angels and how many tigers do you have in your tank??


----------

